# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Rriteni shpejtesine e PC-se, duke larguar SplashScreen

## argjenddre

Dhe per te larguar kete dmth kur ta dhezni pc ju hapet meniher Welcome dhe nuk ju del kjo atehere veproni keshtu:
Hyni Start-Run-Msconfig-BOOT.INI-Dhe ja boni Tick /NOGUIBOOT -OK-Restart
Dhe u kry!
Per qdo problem apo prishje une nuk i marre persiper!

----------


## Enii

> Per qdo problem apo prishje une nuk i marre persiper!


lol 
thnx

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Një pyetje: E ku konsiston rritja e shpejtësisë së kompjuterit duke hequr këtë?

Më tepër detaje, edhe pse nuk mban përgjegjësi nëse prishet windows.

----------


## Glend

Kjo nuk rrit shpejtesine, thjesht nuk tregon ate screen-in dhe behet loading ne background.

Shpejtesia do te jete e njejte.

----------

